# Looking for Summer Rental



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the weather nine out of twelve months here. Today is perfect, warmer than a British summer's day, light, gentle breeze, blue skies...but last summer the heat here was extreme, even near the coast and we rather like the idea of going off this coming summer to somewhere a tad cooler.
A friend has offered us a house they own in a UNESCO Heritage Village in the foothills of the French Pyrenees which sounds just right - under 'Things to Do' on the village website there is blank space. But in case it all falls through we are looking for alternatives. It would be nice not to have to travel quite so far too.
We thought of somewhere in the Sierras, near Granada perhaps, fairly high in cooler climes, or anywhere where temperatures won't regularly hit 40C.
We are two respectable mature females, two well-behaved dogs -we're well-behaved too and respect other people's property. We ideally would like somewhere compact, a smallish finca, or apartment in a larger house but with some privacy. Ideally with walled garden and pool. 
The idea is to spend at least the whole of August away, perhaps the last two weeks of July too.
I do enjoy the summer heat but it was extreme last year and besides, we fancy a change of scenery.
We haven't been away since we got the second dog.
Any offers, guidance etc. will be very much appreciated.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Please remember if you're offering your OWN property to rent that this would be construed as advertising - so please only offer it through the PM system.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LesFroggitts said:


> Please remember if you're offering your OWN property to rent that this would be construed as advertising - so please only offer it through the PM system.


Yes, of course...thanks for reminding people.

The village in France is Villefranche de Conflent


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I love the weather nine out of twelve months here. Today is perfect, warmer than a British summer's day, light, gentle breeze, blue skies...but last summer the heat here was extreme, even near the coast and we rather like the idea of going off this coming summer to somewhere a tad cooler.
> A friend has offered us a house they own in a UNESCO Heritage Village in the foothills of the French Pyrenees which sounds just right - under 'Things to Do' on the village website there is blank space. But in case it all falls through we are looking for alternatives. It would be nice not to have to travel quite so far too.
> We thought of somewhere in the Sierras, near Granada perhaps, fairly high in cooler climes, or anywhere where temperatures won't regularly hit 40C.
> We are two respectable mature females, two well-behaved dogs -we're well-behaved too and respect other people's property. We ideally would like somewhere compact, a smallish finca, or apartment in a larger house but with some privacy. Ideally with walled garden and pool.
> ...


Working on it. I have in mind our winter retreat a place that accepts dogs, in the mountains of the Parques Nacional de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y la Villas. There many other places in the village some with wood cabins (ours is a ground floor apartment). I am just checking on the climate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Working on it. I have in mind our winter retreat a place that accepts dogs, in the mountains of the Parques Nacional de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y la Villas. There many other places in the village some with wood cabins (ours is a ground floor apartment). I am just checking on the climate.


Oh Baldy that sounds just right...especially the cabins. I love youxxxxx
You are so kind and thoughtful, thankyou.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh Baldy that sounds just right...especially the cabins. I love youxxxxx
> You are so kind and thoughtful, thankyou.


Have e-mailed you


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Aix en provence*



mrypg9 said:


> I love the weather nine out of twelve months here. Today is perfect, warmer than a British summer's day, light, gentle breeze, blue skies...but last summer the heat here was extreme, even near the coast and we rather like the idea of going off this coming summer to somewhere a tad cooler.
> A friend has offered us a house they own in a UNESCO Heritage Village in the foothills of the French Pyrenees which sounds just right - under 'Things to Do' on the village website there is blank space. But in case it all falls through we are looking for alternatives. It would be nice not to have to travel quite so far too.
> We thought of somewhere in the Sierras, near Granada perhaps, fairly high in cooler climes, or anywhere where temperatures won't regularly hit 40C.
> We are two respectable mature females, two well-behaved dogs -we're well-behaved too and respect other people's property. We ideally would like somewhere compact, a smallish finca, or apartment in a larger house but with some privacy. Ideally with walled garden and pool.
> ...


I am off to Aix en Provence in the summer. According to my daughter, it is nice and hot, but not overbearing like last summer here.
She tells me that there are coach tours all around, cezanne, van vogh, you name them.
I hope to be on several gawking like a groupie.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Justina said:


> I am off to Aix en Provence in the summer. According to my daughter, it is nice and hot, but not overbearing like last summer here.
> She tells me that there are coach tours all around, cezanne, van vogh, you name them.
> I hope to be on several gawking like a groupie.


Ah a trainee rubberneck!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Baldi*



baldilocks said:


> Ah a trainee rubberneck!


Sorry, what is a rubberneck?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

> near Granada perhaps, fairly high in cooler climes, or anywhere where temperatures won't regularly hit 40C.


In Granada itself, nearly half the days hit 40ºC+ last July. Just sayin'.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Justina said:


> Sorry, what is a rubberneck?


a rubberneck is a term applied to originally American, and now to all tourists who go on those 12 countries in 8 days type tours where their heads and necks are like periscopes moving about in all directions to see all, and not miss anything.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> In Granada itself, nearly half the days hit 40ºC+ last July. Just sayin'.


That is because Granada is in the Genil depression. Temperature varies with altitude as well as latitude.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Rubberneck*



baldilocks said:


> a rubberneck is a term applied to originally American, and now to all tourists who go on those 12 countries in 8 days type tours where their heads and necks are like periscopes moving about in all directions to see all, and not miss anything.


Well I doubt that Mary is one of those and I most certainly am not.


----------

